# Northern and Island Ladies



## bubblicous

This sub board is for the north and islands however you will still all have your area threads such as Aberdeen and Inverness etc etc

if you need anything just give me a shout


----------



## hamba

hi first visit to GCRM any advice. Should I be organised with questions or do you not get an opportunity first visit


----------



## Alidoll

Think it would have been better listing by hospital as there are people from the islands that attend Ninewells but others that use Glasgow. Would be much easier to find threads...just a suggestion.


----------



## bubblicous

allidoll - unfortunately we cant list boards using hospital names as were not associated with the hospitals

wan - is it your consultation your going for is so you have lots of time for questions i wrote a wee list as im a tad forgetful  if its your fertility assessment you can still ask questions you just dont get as much time

you may find this thread helpful as the majority of the ladies on it are using the gcrm and good luck http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256627.0


----------



## trendytracz

Hi I am from Clydebank just out side Glasgow any1 eles starting treatment at Glasgow royal in March 2011 x


----------



## nessiebro

hi trendytracz,

how are you? i see that you were starting your treatment at GRI in march, how is it all going?
i am having my tx at gri as well.i too seem to allways get ohss as well.
hope everything is going ok for you
michelle x


----------



## Mojo72

Hi,
I am about to start tx at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic soon. I will start DR on 10th August with EC scheduled for week beginning 12th Sept. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all just now and would appreciate any help/support/advice from others going through ICSI now or having been through it already


----------



## Lez

Hi,

I'm Lesley, and have just joined FF a couple of days ago.  I have a history of gynae issues from heavy periods
to uncontrollable bleeding, now I have developed PCOS for the second time.
I have been unable to conceive as yet almost 2 years on I have started fertility investigations, taking Clomid, which I
had to stop as had quite bad breathing problems, then had ultrasound scan to check ovarian cysts, just had HSG a couple of days
ago, which was totally clear. 
I just want to be in contact with others going through the same difficulties as DH&i are it is like a dark tunnel at times,
so would be very grateful for any support from you girls!!!
Thanks for reading this

Lezxx.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Lesley,

A very warm welcome to fertility friends.  Which island  do you live on?  It sounds like you have had quite a journey already, I am glad you have found us, you  will receive lots of good advice, support and friendship on this site.  Where are you going for your investigations?  The reason I am asking is you will see there are quite a few threads linked to different areas, highlands, aberdeen, dundee etc.  On each of them you will find very friendly groups of people who are all at different stages of fertility treatment, pregnancy and parenthood.  I have a very good friend who suffers from PCOS, she doesn't use this site but as a result I know a bit about it.  She also tried clomid and was unsuccessful.  Great to hear HCG  was clear and you have no cysts.  

I'm afraid I will not be able to post again for the next few days as I am going to Raigmore tomorrow to be induced on Friday. I am having twins, I finally got my precious BFP after 4 years of trying and 3 shots at IVF. No matter how hard it gets, don't give up!

Take care, I'll be back in touch as soon as I can  

Liz
xx


----------



## Lez

Hi Liz,

How re things with you?
I Live in North Uist
I hope that by now after the waiting you have your new little bundles of joy!!
It 's great to meet others in the same situation as myself, would never have found out if I had not 
been for HSG and met someone else WHO has been through this and told me about this site for support
network. 
I have been sore since HSG, finished antibiotics now though so hopefully things will get back to normal
soon, need to shed some pounds, so if the weather keeps up I can get out walking again.
I have been told by GP  that I have "unexplained fertility" though our gynaecologist said there was no reason why I couldn't pregnant, so I don't know just wait and see what happens I guess!!!!!

Anyway take care

Lesley xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Lesley
I'm in Benbecula. As you can see from my pic we now  have wee Alisha, thanks to treatment at Ninewells. 
Don't give up hope. 
Let me know if you ever wanna chat or meet up. 

There's a few IVFers down here. 

Wish I had known about that when I went through treatment. 
You always feel so alone. 

Take care
X


----------



## Lez

Hi Anya,

Thanks for your post. I live in Carinish, N.Uist, though i work in balivanich mon-fri as special care worker.

This is proving to be a very traumatic and emotional time for us both...

Little Alisha looks so cute, you must be so proud that things worked out for you.

I'm on face book too not sure if you are.

maybe get to meet you sometime.

Lesley
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Lez 
I've mailed u my number...
Hope you're having a nice weekend! X


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

just saw this new thread!  Lesley - so glad you joined us!!!  I dont think i told you my name when we met, but im sure you remember me!!  Sorry to hear you were so sore from HSG    im down in uist working this week, just got here today.  So if you want to meet myself, Anya and Alisha we can arrange something this week!  I will PM you my mobile number.  Its always good to talk to those going through similar    xx


----------



## Lez

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all doing well.
I' ve not been posting much recently, as DH & I have been left to our own devices pretty much by gynaecologist.
Went to dr. today who was shocked to hear this, and even more shocked to realise i hadn't been referred to Dundee
yet by gynae clinic!! as this was meant to happen after my HSG. Admin were waiting on gynae telling them I had HSG so they 
could do the referral, as they had letter from Dundee to this effect!!! I am even more frustrated now have been finding it hard 
enough being on this journey with out this and there's more: need to have ultrasound scan dr. not sure if have got ovarian cysts
or endometrosis, gee not a good start to the day!!!!!!
It just makes you wonder if people really care, through negligence

Hope you're all having better start to the day than I have had.

Lesley xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Lesley.

I am so sorry I have not been back in touch with you before now, i'm glad a few others have been chatting to you.  I always found the waitng the worst part of my ivf journey and it sounds like you are having to do a lot of it  When people don't do what they should, it is so frustrating.  hopefully your gp will now make things happen.  



i am going to have to go just now as anna is very grumpy, my poor wee one, i think she is going to be even more grumpy this afternoon, both the girls are having ther 1st injectons today  

take care
liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Lez
Was great seeing u the other day. Keep chasing the docs to make sure they have referred you. 
My first appointment for Ninewells came through really quickly, so u might not have to wait too long. 

So gutting gynea didn't refer u. Can u put a complaint in? That guy obviously doesn't have a clue. 

Hugs x

Liz, glad u and the girls are fine. Good luck with the jags. 
Hugs x


----------



## Lez

Anya- great to see last week too, am on urgent  for an ultrasound scan as am in lot of 
pain at the moment to see what exactly going on they think could be something else
too, have got slightly worse since Friday. 
Feeling bit nervous going to ninewells as don't really know what to expect at first app.
Take it as it comes.

Liz- great you're all doing well. Hope things went OK with jabs.

Hugs,

Lesleyx


----------



## anyamac

Lez, don't worry they are lovely in NW. They'll probably take blood of both of you and test hubby's swimmers. You'll be asked to fill in a wad if paperwork about medical history etc and they'll discuss options with you. 
You'll also be offered counselling, which we found helpful. 

Dundee us great for shopping and eating out. We always stayed in the Premier Inn at the Discovery Quay. So central. It's next to the tall ship. U cross the road and your in town. You can get busses from town to NW or just take the car. All is sign posted really well. 

Keep ringing the doctors to see if there's news. 

Be pushy lol. 

Hope your pain is a bit better. Where and when are you getting scan? We got all ours in NW as Sty messed up with one of our first ones and we asked not to be sent back there. 

Hugs x


----------



## Lez

Hi,

Hope you're all doing well.
Am having my ultrasound scan tomorrow gp thinks PCOS (& endometrosis possibly) has come back again and am in a lot
of pain.
waiting to go to Dundee for assessment to discuss options, meanwhile trying to get my weight down.

Take care


Lez xx


----------



## anyamac

Lez only just noticed your post. Hope all went well with scan and your appointment comes through quickly. 

My mum left today, so feeling a bit low. Apart from that we're great. 
X


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Lez,

Hope your scan went well, and they have started treatment to releve any discomfort you are havng.  Hope you get an appointment at ninewells soon.

Liz
xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Can I jump in on this thread too?  I'm also a newbie found this site a couple of days ago.  I live in Benbecula and we have just been through all the rubbish with gynae too.  Whenever the consultant said he would get us back in for review, nothing happened until we chased it up.  At least every time we did chase them up we got seen quickly.

That said GPs have been great and once we got our referral to Dundee we feel like we have been flying along.  1st appointment was in July and am now due to start the meds on 11th of Nov, (It would have been even quicker but the lab in NW was being refurbished!)looking at a visit back to Dundee sometime in first two weeks in December if all goes well.  anxious, terrified and excited at the same time!


----------



## Lez

Hi Benbeculagirl,

Hello & welcome to FF and this thread, great to have you on here!!!
Great things have gone well since you got to Dundee, so what stage are you at now?
Whereabouts in benbecula do you live?? I live in Carinish although I work in Balivanich
mon-fri as a  special care worker.
Hope everyone else here is doing good.

I had my scan and it has come back clear so no polycystic ovaries which is good news though am still 
in quite a bit of pain, going back to GP today see what they think next.

I am quite frustrated at the moment as I phoned up Ninewells yesterday to see how far I am up the list
only to discover that I've not been referred by gynae!!!! So am definetly wanting to find out what is going on
We really feel that we been messed about a lot by him(gynae)  and am not happy but am really glad I contacted 
them otherwise i would never have found this bombshell out!!!!

Anyway hope gp can do something pronto, will post later when have seen her.

Have a good day everyone!!

Hugsxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Lez

Bummer to hear about Ninewells.  We found that every time gynae got slow a visit back to the docs seemed to get things going.  From our last visit to her to say nothing had happened (which she was a bit miffed at) it was under 3 months to our first consultation at Ninewells.  Seems you have to do most of the pushing to get things done - and you have to have the right person in Medical Records answer the phone! Maybe your GP will be able to do something when you see them next.....
But once you get into the Ninewells system you'll find things a lot more streamlined, at least it seems that way so far.
We live right in the middle of Balivanich, though I work Mo-Fri at Liniclate as a dental nurse.
Just about to start my first cycle of IVF, buserelin starts 11th Nov.  Dh and I have been trying on and off for 7-8 years and have "unexplained infertility", and I don't always produce enough hormone to release eggs.  Despite taking Clomid for donkeys with increase in hormone level as a result no joy, so on to the next step now.   If all goes well will have had 1st complete cycle before xmas - EEK!

Good news with the scan, hope meeting with the doc goes well


----------



## anyamac

Hi Benbeculagirl
Welcome to you too. I also live smack bang in the middle if Balivanich. 
We are so lucky to have Alisha, thanks to NW. 
Found the gps here and all staff at NW absolutely amazing. 

Also had bad experiences with gynaes in Sty. 

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment. Hope all your dreams come true. 

Agree with you about having to be pushy. 

Lez, has there been any news? 

We should all meet up for lunch some time lol. 
X


----------



## Lez

Hi All,

Have been transferrred to another gynae, as he has messed us about too much we have lost 
trust in him. He only sent my gp a lettter from dundee a week ago that he received in august
gynae was meant to
discuss with me!! I'm gloing to concentrate on getting my BMI down, had I known this in August
we would have been that step closer going to dundee-sooooo frustratred!!!!!!!! had it not be for our
gp we would still be left in limbo its awful that you need to push for everything!!

lunch would be great idea!! It is always to have contact with others in the same situation.

benbeculagirl-I've pm my number to you.


Hugs

lezxx


----------



## anyamac

Lez, good for you. Keep pushing. Hopefully things will start happening for you soon. 

I'm up for lunch any time. My brother and niece here till wednesday, so any time after that would be good
X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Good for you Lez getting transferred.  Hope it helps things to progress a bit quicker.  Got your message and will text you back.

Would love to meet up for lunch sometime.  If its a weekday I have lunch from 1-2......

Nasal Spray arrived today so start the process next week.  Actuallty NW forgot to send them out as well so had to chase that up.  Had a lovely apologetic phone call though saying they didn't know how that had happened!

just back from a weekend away in the hills to forget about everything for a few days.  Did wonders.

Look forward to meeting you both

Aileen xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Aileen good luck with the spray!!! You'll be so nervous and excited at the same time. 
All is crossed for you. 
Remember to drink lots of fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and eat brazil nuts for your endimitrium. You'll be sick of them by the time of your BFP. 

What will be closer for you for lunch? Jewellers or Stepping Stone? Never been to DI for lunch, which might be a possibility. 

I'm available any day really. Weekdays I'd have to bring Alisha. Or we could lunch on a Saturday and hubby could watch her...! 

I'll also pm u my number etc. 

Lez, when's best for u? Weekday or weekend? X


----------



## Lez

Hi all,

Great to hear from you again. 

I'm afraid that I am not free much around lunchtime at the moment cos of 
work shifts so weekend would probably suit better, am working this weekend 
but would defo be free next Saturday if that suits you both.

Look forward to meeting you then Aileen.

Lezxx


----------



## anyamac

Next sat would be ok for me too....x


----------



## benbeculagirl

And Me   - where do you fancy going?


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Welcome Aileen!  Its so nice to have the thread growing in suppport!  All the best for 11th, its definitely exciting to start a cycle.

Lez - hows things with you?  You still in pain?  Hope you get answers soon!

Anya - how was all the family visits?

So jealous that you guys are meeting up without me lol!

Been having a really hard time this last month, my babies were due today.  Just cant believe they are not here with me. xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz Honey!!!!!! So so sorry! Sending u a big massive hug. You're still in my thoughts and prayers and one day you'll be holding the most gorgeous baby in your arms. 
Wish you were closer!!!
Any holiday cover in Uist due? 

Sorry all. No credit on mobile so haven't been able to text u all back. 
Haven't watched any Mentalust for a while as things were so hectic with a three year old and baby in house lol. 
Visitors left yesterday so spent the day trying to clean/ tidy and cook meals for Alisha. Hoping to watch next episode tomorrow. 

Do any of you watch Hollyoaks? Loving it at the moment. 
Missed a few though as well as River City. Thank god for omnibus Sunday lol. 

Still not started Bones either! 

Lez, Aileen...what about the Heb Jewellers for lunch or the Stepping stone? Live the paninis in Jewellers (and the cakes) but Stone does great Smoothies.... Or do any of u have better idea? 
Aileen do u live in Balivanich? Do u want a lift?

X


----------



## anyamac

*Mentalist


----------



## benbeculagirl

Linz, thanks for the welcome, thinking of you and sending big hugs   , hope you made it through the day OK.  Still have a house ourselves in Back so will PM you my mobile before I next come up, don't know exactly when that will be though.

Anya I live in Tindill Road, so not far from you.  Don't mind if its Stepping Stone or Heb Jewellers - a lift if we're going South would be great though.  Am working on getting fit/losing weight so should probably walk to and from SS if we go there.

See you soon Lez

xx


----------



## Lez

Hi All,

Am happy enough too with SS or jewellers doesn't matter to me.

Be nice to meet up again, and also meet you Aileen, put a name to the face!! if you know what I mean!!
I agree just a shame you can't join with us Linz, be great to see you again. We havent got any plans on going to
lewis this year we don't think  but mayb next year who knows!!!

See you both next sat then.


Hugs xx


----------



## Lez

Hi All,  

Are we still doing lunch on Saturday?

I've been of with viral infection but am still planning meeting up
if you're both on for it. Hubby had it for 2 weeks now so hard to shake
off!!

Love to you all.

xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Lez
Poor you. Hope you feel better soon. Are you contagious with the viral thing as I might have to bring Alisha if Hughie is working!? 

Would love to still go as I've been looking forward to it all week. 

What time is best for you both? 
X


----------



## Lez

I could make it about 12:30 but if get any worse, I may not go,  GP says it not
contagious,but think
should be OK am going to stay off tomorrow, as well it's so risky for me going
to work with this the way my client is so have to be strong enuf.

Did we decide on where we going yet?

Look forward see you both then, just let me know where cos I don't mind.

Lezxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

12.30 would be fine by me - though will have to depart at one point for a little sniffing session in the toilets.   No side effects so far (but only on day 1 today) but it doesn't half taste awful.

How about the SS - never been there for lunch only in the evenings - so if no-one else has a preference that would be a change.

Lez - hope you're feeling better and can make it, would be great to meet you.
Anya - looking forward to meeting you and Alisha too if she comes along.

See you Sat
Ail xx


----------



## Lez

HI All,


Thats  great, I'll see you all at SS tomorrow 12:30 then. 

Look forward to it.

xx


----------



## anyamac

Yep SS 12:30 is great. Aileen do u want a lift? Are u in No2? Hubby probably working. SIL offered to have Alisha. I'll decide tomorrow if I'll take her or not. 

Can't wait!!!!

Lez hope ur feeling better today. 

Aileen hope the sniffer stuff isn't leaving a bad taste in ur mouth. All is crossed for u. 
Text me if u want a lift x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Mojo, 

I'm also with Aberdeen clinic and although i'm later than you to start IVF (on DR stage), i wondered how you are and how the Aberdeen clinic is for you?

Sarah


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey all

Thought I'd just pop on to say Hi.  It was great to meet up last week, nice to know theres people around in the same boat.  Was quite surprised by just how many seem to be around me Anya!

Sniffing going along fine, no real side effects as long as I keep drinking the 3 litres of water.  If I let that drop (friday really busy at work and wasn't able to get as much in as I hoped) then I seem to get a banging headache the next morning....Lesson learned.

Baseline scan next Monday, fingers crossed that I will have responed and the Doc gets her measurements right!  Up to S'way on Sunday for appt Mon, can't wait.

Hope you are all well and maybe meet up again soon...
Ail xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Well the scan has been and gone      - Measurement was 6.3mm (hoping she got it right Anya!)  So unable to start stimming.  Have been prescribed Provera(?) I think to induce another AF, a pill you take for a bit, more info to come from the clinic, then another scan after next bleed - So the joy of 2 AF in one month  

Fingers crossed that this works 

Hope all are well - have you had any news on an appointment Lez?

Ail xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Ail
It's like déjà vue....I had to take two lots of Provera but never bled. In the end NW came to the conclusion that the Gynae got it wrong. 
Was raging as it pushed things back for us by over half a year. 

Hopefully u'll get your bleed though (u only need a tiny bleed) and things can get moving. 

If Gynae did get it wrong u can ask to be scanned in NW instead. 

Did u get the cd ok? Left it in ur hall the day we had lunch. 

Hugs. It'll all be worth it once u hold ur wee bubba. 

Lez n Linz sending love xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and looking froward to xmas - Anya it will be great to have your first as a mum!!

AFM - well I have begun to think your psychic Anya - 10 days on from provera and no bleed.  Just rang Ninewells and they were going to send me back up to S'way for an appt to check out whats happening but have decided to go straight to the horses mouth - So off to Dundee for an apt on Friday.  I guess on the plus side it will give me a chance to deliver the christmas pressies...... 

Lez - how is your TX going - any news of an apt for yourselves?
Linz - have a good christmas

Ail  xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Ail
Good for you. Wish i could join you for a few days retail therapy in Dundee. 

Are you wanting the details for the acupuncture guy? He's Kevin McGhee at the appletree clinic. Drumsturdy Road near Broughty Ferry. He has a website with more info and instructions. 
Highly recommended. 

All is crossed that you're good to go. 

If Sty got it wrong again I think it's time a complaint went in. 

Keep us posted Hun. 

Lez how r you? When r you heading home? 

All fine here. Alisha now crawling and getting bigger every day. 
Hugs c


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Thanks Anya for the CD and the acupuncture guy.  Have tried listeneing to the CD, once through a few weeks ago but then Lining was too big so imagining it fluffy seemed a bit daft.  Trying again now but so far have fallen asleep twice!!

Well the meeting in Ninewells went well.  Depite having no bleed my lining has shrunk to 2mm, one third of what it measured before!! According to the nurse this does occasionally happen.......One cyst found of which nothing to worry about so they say. So I can now move on to stimming on 23rd Dec with Action scan on 30th.

Hooray - DH says he feels like we're in a computer game - You have now completed level one, please move n to level 2.........  

Hope all getting sorted for Christmas, does anyone have any plans  We'll be here as Ade working and I'm on call Christmas day.  Were going to be going away to friends for New Year, but other plans now fingers crossed.

Ail xx


----------



## Lez

Hi All,

Hope all are well. We are away on Thursday morning for 2 weeks to Ireland, looking forward to seeing family friends again etc.... Am so glad to be getting away have been off sick as hurt my back put on stronger painkillers so not really allowed to drive. Hopefully in next few days should get back to normal.
We have just realised my period is a little late so are getting little excited but have been here before so not getting hopes too high just yet!!! I have lost nearly a stone so probably going get referred to nw spring time if this keeps on going down which I hope it will.

Anyway hope you all have a great Christmas and new year.


Love


Lezxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Great news Ail! Yes the whole IVF rollercoaster is like a computer game, or shall I say snakes and ladders. One moment you're up, next your down. Up a level, u throw the dice and back down the ladder.....

Praying that beginning of next year will bring you the double line!!!(and another playmate for Alisha)


Lez have a lovely holiday in Ireland. Wouldn't it be the best Christmas present ever if AF stayed away and u got a natural BFP. 

Congratulations on losing all that weight. Keep going. It'll all be worth it in the end. 

We should all meet up for lunch again once Christmas is over x


----------



## Lez

Hi All,

Hope you all had great Xmas new year etc.... We had another false alarm  thinking was actually pregnant this time!!!! and so it goes on and on !!! 

Am seeing the other gynae tomorrow, so see what she says we are already behind by 3-4 months cos of other gynae and are coming very close to accepting it not going to happen, cos of mixed messages have been given recently!!!!

anyway take care 

Lezx


----------



## anyamac

Awwww Lez so sorry Hun. It's so gutting every month getting your hopes up. 
Yes, maybe it won't happen naturally. It doesn't for millions of people. You're not alone. Maybe you just need that wee bit extra help....IUI or IVF!?!

Remember they don't know that much about fertility treatment in STY! They messed up both mine and Ails treatment and also yours!!!!
NW are the experts. Their success rates  are improving every year. 

Why don't you email Ann at NW to see what a private consultation costs? 
Insist today on finally being referred. Even if u decide u don't wanna go down the IVF route at least u have àll the info u need. 
The whole process hurts like mad (mentally) but there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Let me know how you get on. 
Good luck and hugs!!!

Ail, all is crossed for u too. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Lez

Hi all,

We had appointment yesterday with different gynae who was very understanding and helpful, so I need to continue my focus on losing weight, and going to my own GP to day to get Metformin to help weight loss was told should  have had it when clomid didn't work, at least I know now what I wish had known a year ago. Taking this for 3 months then another review thinks I could  have one chance left to still conceive naturally, so at least  we know now, although we really feel been messed about.
Has anyone taken metformin have to ask Gp about side effects so am prepared!!!!!!
  
Am also having day 21 blood test check am ovulating, hopefully this time I will.

Anyway catch up soon.


Hope all works out for you Ail& Linz

Lezxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Girls

Lez thats sounds like at least you've got a bit more positive results and its always good to feel you've got something to do.

AFM - My treatment is now complete for this cycle.  Been going since Nov 10th so glad to be done.  1 precious emb on board at Grade 1, please stick little one         Also 2 to freeze with poss of another one, they'll ring tomorrow.  

Staying in dundee till Fri as not supposed to stress and thought getting up at 4am to drive for the frerry would not be the best idea!!!

Love to all and see you soon?

Ail xx


----------



## Lez

Hi All,

Hope you're all doing OK.

Have been on Metformin 9 days now, am finding it easier to handle than clomid, so far only side effect
is some diarrhoea which is bearable, told to expect this at the start of taking it.  
having day 21 blood test tomorrow and rubella so here's hoping when get results next week or so
am ovulating!!!

Hope to see you both soon.

Hugs

Lezxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies,


sorry for the lack of posts, work went mental in December and has only started to slow down!  Just checking in with you guys to see how you are all doing?  


Aileen - yeah definitely get in touch next time you are up in lewis.  My husband is from Coll!  How are you getting on in your 2ww?  Hoping all is going as it should be!


Les - hope your ovaries are getting ready to show that you are ovulating   


Anya - hope you guys are well.  Im having severe bones withdrawals, look what you've done to me lol!


Ive put my name down to work in Benbecula the May bank holiday weekend and ive asked some of my ivf friends from SY to come down for weekend to so if you guys are up for a get together that weekend pop it in your diaries!  We can arrange something nearer the time, but it would be great to have a get together.  Im hoping 3 or 4 people will come with me.


Im just waiting for AF to come next week to start again, cant say im looking forward to it!


Hope you guys are all well xx


----------



## Lez

Hi ALL,

Hope you all doing OK.

What about meeting up for lunch again to catch up??

I've been going thru a hard time since we came back from Ireland, hard settling back in, my mum took unwell the day after we left so that really took its toll on me, but she's fine now, so am not working weekends at moment, I just can't cope with it, with everything else going on, my day 21 test showed am not ovulating so have to have it again later this month, hopefully it will work as am on metformin GP says it should so time will tell, otherwise we need to discuss with gynae what happens when BMI comes to required level. 

Ail- sorry to hear it didn't work out for you.

Linz- Hope to see you soon, if not in lewis, maybe catch you when you're down in may. hope your cycle goes OK this time.

Anya-Alisha is getting soooo big and adventurous!!!!!!

Anyway maybe meet up soon if you're both up for it.


Hugs

Lezxx


----------



## anyamac

Sorry for quick reply. Keep losing posts and don't have the time to repost, 
Saturday lunch Stepping Stone?

I'd love to see u both. 

Send me a text with time etc. 
Hugs xxxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI ALL

Sorry for being a bit quiet recently.  Had to take a wee bit of  time to get used to everything and start to look forward to the next cycle - its going to be FET, probably in March, just waiting for AF so I can go again.

Lynz - Hi would love to meet up when you are down in May, date is in the diary.  Have you started your Tx?

Lez - Sorry to hear about your mum.  Fingers crossed for the next test.  Would love to meet up for luch again, just text when it would suit  

Anya - how are you and the family?

Ail xx


----------



## Lez

Hi ALL,

Hope you're all doing well.

I'm due to have next blood  test on Monday, although am not holding any hopes out for it  to be any different as it'sgetting 
lower each time- so time will tell!!!!

Hopefully we'll all be able to meet up soon, am free on Saturdays after 12:30.

Hugs

Lezxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey all

Am free most saturdays - even if we can't make lunch a coffee and cake stop would be good (Though am supposed to be healthy eating - so maybe a decaf tea stop  )  Away the 3rd March but should be around apart from that.

Good luck with the Blood test Lez.....

Ail xx


----------



## Lez

Hi ALL,

Hope you're all well, what rubbish weather!!!

I'm just back from Lewis last night, now it's back to reality, got blood test results today, still no signs of ovulation
GP says it's no big deal as have only been on metformin a couple of months, she was the one that said there should be
a more positive result!! This is just the same as work at the minute people not doing what they say will do etc... taking mew for
granted!!!

I am still trying to come to terms with the fact that one of my uncles has leukaemia, and only matter of months to live, my FIL just getting over after an angina turn, it never rains but it pours!!!!!

Anyway guess it's continuing on healthy eating,

Take Care

Lezxx


----------



## Lez

Hey ALL,

I've decided am taking a break from FF for a few weeks, too much other stuff going on in Ireland with family illness, 
we are going to see them on Tuesday for a week. I'll still read up what's happening with you all though, but just not going 
to post for a while.
PCOS is getting bad again, showering every night cos of greasy hair and acne, however on the plus side have lost half stone and little more.
Anyway take care.

Lezxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Lez - Hope the trip over goes well.  SPeak to you when you get back.....


----------



## Lez

Hey ALL,

Hope you're all doing OK, sorry been a while since posting, needed time get my head round things.

We came back middle of last week, getting unpacked back to kind of normality if that's what you'd call it!! 

Unfortunately the holiday took an unexpected turn for the worse as my uncle had bleed to the head folllowed by a stroke the night before we went across and he passed away on the Thursday, so we had his funeral to deal with. I was really devastated, still cannot believe he's gone,so been keeping a bit of  alow profile for a few days. But it was nice to be there and see more of the extended family, so would rather be in better circumstances.  Had really awful thoughts of guilt and anger inside me for a few days now, but have today  this heaviness is lifting, cos that's not what he would have wanted, dunno where they came from!!

Anyway, enough from  me, How you all doing?? Hope things are going OK for you.

Love

Lezxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Hey Lez so sorry to hear about your Uncle. Awful when loved ones are taken away from us so suddenly. 
Do u feel up for lunch and a catchup? Maybe we could all meet once Aileen is back from  Dundee and my mum has left. 
She's up on Monday 16th and away on 24th. 
Got news ;-)!

Alisha celebrated her first birthday today x


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI Guys

Hey Lez - sorry to hear avout your uncle and glad you feel like you're coming out the other side a bit

Anya - How can you say got news and then keep us dangling!!! Unfair.  Meeting up would be great

I'm just back from Dundee - all went well this time so ET will be next Friday.  By the time we meet up I'll either be PUPO or have my new BFP/BFN  Am feeling wuite relaxed and poisitve at the moment - Mind you they've upped my dose of tabs and its made me so tired I can hardly think straight let alone worry!!

See you soon

Ail xx


----------



## Lez

Hi Guys,

Good to hear from you again, would be nice to meet up when you're both free. Thanks for your best wishes etc.... not been an easy few months. 
AF arrived at the weekend, was in a lot more pain than usual, so was between bed and sofa, notice the more weight I lose, greater my pain levels are each month, so don't know why?

Ail- hope your appointment went Ok, hopefully this time, things will work out for you both.

Anya- hope Alisha had lovely 1st birthday, and has great time with granny! Agree with Ail, what's your news Suspense is cutting!! 

Linz- hope you're doing OK, maybe see you soon.

See you both soon,


Lezxxxxxx


----------



## jenbrem

Hi folks,

I live on the isle of lewis and i love the island. it's just with a monumental issue like infertility is seems so lonely. i was wondering if there was anyone else on the island who has fertility problems, not to meet up (though i wouldn't say no) more so i/we don't feel so alone. 

Jen


----------



## Linz7

Hi Jen, it's been a long time since I've logged on here, how strange I should log on tonight. I also live on the island & I usually meet up with a group of fellow ivf'ers once a month or so! So if you ever want to meet up I can pm you my details.  What stage are you at? X


----------



## jenbrem

Hi linz,

i was nosey and read that you meet up in the Uist's with a few other IVF'rs, i'm on the Isle of lewis so not as convenient to meet up sadly. For now we are on hold until i have a few test done. i'm being tested for Diabetes and a few other things as i've been so run down lately for no apparent reason. also my mother has lupus and apparently it runs in the family so that might be another huge hurtle to try and jump.  but the more tests that get done the less likely it is that i will ever be able to carry my own baby to term. so we are looking into surrogacy as a possibility. though i think with living on the island it could be a huge taboo. i worry that there would be so many negative responses from the people round us and even the majority of our family members. 

thank you for your reply. it was a comfort even reading through the other islander thread. 

Jen xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey Jen, I live in Lewis to! The group I spoke about before is in Lewis. I have met with girls in Uist to because I sometimes go there for work! The Uist girls I have met through this forum & the Lewis girls I've met through friends! I'm writing this on phone so it's difficult to see what I'm writing, sorry if not making sense! Surrogacy is amazing & if the option is there why not go for it. You have to do what's right for your lives & you may end up getting more support than you bargained for 😊 xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Jen (and Linz)
I just wanted to say you're not alone. I'm not in Lewis (used to be in Uist until september last year). It really helps to know you're not on your own. I've made some great fiends through this forum and since joining have realised how may couples are having fertility issues. Even in the Hebrides. Most people don't like to talk about it it you'll probably be surprised how many people (even in your neighbourhood) are going through it.


Just wanted to wish you good luck with your journey and if you can join a local fertility group you might find it very helpful. Love Anya x


----------



## Mazza J

Hi,
Just wanted to say Hi and i also live on Isle of Lewis.
We are currently not trying for a baby anymore, infact we moved to Isle of Lewis to try and start a new life without children.  Thing is it never goes away and even though we started a new life here i often feel a sadness that i have no children.
If you want to chat then email me, as you say it is very lonely up here.
Mazza xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Jen and Mazza (and Linz and Anya)

Been away from FF for a while but back again now!

Jen I am on Benbecula now but will be moving back up to Lewis in a couple of months so please feel free to get in touch.........

Linz will hopefully catch up with you when I get up there 

See you at the weekend Anya


----------

